

Getting Started with HTML5 - bhaumik
http://www.thinkful.com/learn/getting-started-with-html5/

======
rhgraysonii
This has some interesting content and demonstrations, good on Thinkful. I
wanted to be annoyed by the signup at the end, but in reality it really did
give a solid idea of the advancements being made and had some great content.
Not signing up for anything, but definitely enjoyed the presentation.

~~~
dnfriedman
Ha, thanks. We did put the signup form at the end so it didn't put too much
pressure on the signup. We'd love to check out other examples of how to do
that well if you have any?

------
wil421
Everything was going fine until about the 5th slide or page. I got some pretty
nasty thing happen:

[http://i.imgur.com/7b7nhFB.png](http://i.imgur.com/7b7nhFB.png)

Using Chrome 31.0.1650.63 on OS X Mavericks

~~~
morganpolotan
weird. Thanks for bringing this to my attention. I coded this and this is how
it should look:

[http://imgur.com/lzvg3dv](http://imgur.com/lzvg3dv)

I'm not able to replicate your bug on my end, though I don't have Mavericks. I
see in your photo that the code isn't highlighted, making me think that the
highlight.js plugin isn't loading. Do you have JavaScript blocked in some way?

~~~
wil421
JS is on, the only plugins I use in Chrome are AdBlock and Disconnect.

Once I get to the 3rd slide it starts to appear on the page. When I go forward
or backward on the slides/pages the jumbled content is still stuck on my
screen overlaying the content I should be seeing.

------
daphneokeefe
Fails at #6 of 15 on iPad.

~~~
morganpolotan
Hi Daphne, unfortunately I can't guarantee that it works on the iPad as we
only designed it for laptop and desktop viewports. Sorry about that!

